# brewed again today



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

once spring hits I get tide up with bee's so I have brewed every Sat. for the last 3 weekends. Today I made a milk stout. One of my favorite styles. Last Sat I made a dark english mild. 2.8 ABV lt is my wifes favorite. 2 Sat ago I made a Scottish Strong ale. 9.5ABV. This one is about done and will be going into a burbon barrel to age for the next 6 months


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Sounds good! We should do a member beer exchange.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

we have a local club and do competitions a few times a year. The last was a brown ale that I took 1st place with a nut brown. I took a cup of black walnuts and roasted them in the oven. I then ran them through my mill along with the grain and mashed them. It was a really good beer and just stood out from all the rest.


----------

